# Best PHP editor for 10.2.8?



## jyhm (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok I use Dreamweaver MX 2004 on my 350 mhz G3 w/896mb RAM running 10.2.8

Awesome features but it is so slow! Is there a better one with possibly the same features for my OS version?? BBEdit 8.x only works on 10.4.

Also, which ones have inline syntax checking??

A tall order I know but please be so kind as to enlighten me!


----------



## macworks (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd still prefer BBEdit. So find an older version that will run on you computer.

As to the slow issue, well 10.2 is just plain slow. If you upgrade to 10.3, you'll get better performance all around and increase you compatibility with modern software. Time and time again, I've seen how 10.3 is just plain faster than 10.2 on the same hardware configuration.


----------

